# New and Improved (?) TC List of Recommended Works



## visionquest1972 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey everyone. I have created a Google spreadsheet that displays the Talk Classical List of Recommended works in a more user-friendly format. It is also sortable by work, composer, date composed, birth of composer, death of composer, etc. I am going to put a link to the finished spreadsheet (the list is current as of yesterday April 17, 2020). The spreadsheet is viewable only because I want everyone to have the same experience. But for anyone that wants to see how the macros behind the scenes in the spreadsheet work (and maybe help improve?), I am including links to instructions to how to re-create my spreadsheet and also another link to the macro code for the spreadsheet (anyone who doesn't know how to work with macros in Google spreadsheets can contact me and I will help you). I have also attached these files to this thread. So without further ado here is the link of the spreadsheet"

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_gVmNsTxvNBFeb2NgVFm0gaUof6hM5G_x-ZbRacA2Ik/edit?usp=sharing

Here is the link for the instructions:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UoFsymYd2n5VH9koeDOsXJid71l-v0nv6n0-8F6BoU0/edit?usp=sharing

And here is the link to the macro code:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/19HNMH45SuVF7HB5o4MdNit7KDUaOGXaifwTuAcg3rEU/edit?usp=sharing

Feel free to contact me or to reply to this thread to make suggestions or ask questions. I hope a lot of you will take a look at this because I think it helps make the list of recommended works easier to work with.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Great work! Thanks for sharing with us. :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Jason, first, welcome to TC, and second, thanks for spending the time to create this tool. I believe you have a typo in your macro code. You have a line:



> composer[1380] = {searchFor:"#4", replacement:"No.5"};


The No.5 should be No.4

Clearly you spent some time looking through the list and determining the changes you wished to make - adding composer birth and death dates, adding composer first names, formatting names of works. I guess every time we add a new work, you must check to see if it's a new composer and if the title needs any special reformatting.


----------

